# DHA PT license



## IwanttobearegisteredPT (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
I am a physiotherapist but currently working far from it.
After 6 years, i want to be back working as a physiotherapist. Is anyone can help me where i need to start? or do i still have a chance to get a license in Dubai and work as a physiotherapist...
please help..any advise and suggestions will be highly appreciated...thank you so much


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

There are some job vacancies for this particular category without the need of a license but i guess you should have something in order to have bigger chance to get good opportunities.


----------

